# Clone tool in Photoshop



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

The clone tool in photoshop is a great tool to help hide defects and dust spots in digital images.

you can even go as far as something like this:

before:










after:










just takes patience and trial and error to see what looks best.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

aye the wonders of photoshop, there's certainly a lot of tools which do pretty much everything you could want, its just learning how to use them all of course.

Here's a shot I took on holiday masked together using the panoramic tool. Kudos to whoever can name where its taken.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

not tried the panormics yet. photoshop is a pretty clever piece of kit isn't it!

is it alcatraz?


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

What version are you using :wave:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

CS3 here


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

thought i regonised the user name and pic in under it. think it's version 7 that i have. need to treat myself to a copy of cs3. would be some treat though lol.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Guilty, only one thing better than a modified scoob and thats a shiney one 
I did think about CS3 but then I realised it equated to Alignment and a remap.

Is it still about £500 ?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

mneame said:


> not tried the panormics yet. photoshop is a pretty clever piece of kit isn't it!
> 
> is it alcatraz?


nah not alcatraz, try something a little more local.



53WRX said:


> Guilty, only one thing better than a modified scoob and thats a shiney one
> I did think about CS3 but then I realised it equated to Alignment and a remap.
> 
> Is it still about £500 ?


yeah it aint cheap, major difference is the new style menu's (basically you can minimise and expand more than the normal shift-tab and also setup/save custom layouts for different editing tasks


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

53WRX said:


> Guilty, only one thing better than a modified scoob and thats a shiney one
> I did think about CS3 but then I realised it equated to Alignment and a remap.
> 
> Is it still about £500 ?


agree with you on that one. yours is one of the cleanest scoobs that i know of. are you related to frayz? 

yeah i'd have to seriously think about buying cs3. think i'd rather go for a scooby ecu and apexi avcr for my ra before cs3. if i was using it for a living i wouldn't hesitate, but as it's a hobby the scooby and cleaning of it comes first :lol:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> nah not alcatraz, try something a little more local.


mmmm. in this country?


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

....and soon to be enjoyed by someone else. My new Spec D is coming home a week saturday, so it will be a nostalgic clean this weekend for the departing scoob Then on monday all the fast bits come off:doublesho


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

yeah i saw that you're getting the spec d. nice car.

will you be able to put some of the fast bits on the spec d or are you starting over?


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the H&S system coming off the WRX with Sports Cat DP, need to buy the rear decat center which came with the PPP, but other than that I have the full system. Have the panel filter, need to buy a fuel pump, its coming with PD springs free of charge, then just a Mocom remap. Alignment obviously and my new wheels should be here tomorrow. 330-60bhp is apparently quite achievable with just this on the 2.5ltr.:thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

will be a great :driver: then you'll be out there giving it a :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that Fort Boyard?
They used it in the TV game show of the same name. I seem to recall Melinda Messenger running around in tight skimpy clothes with the contestants


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

jwindley said:


> Is that Fort Boyard?
> They used it in the TV game show of the same name. I seem to recall Melinda Messenger running around in tight skimpy clothes with the contestants


i remember that programme. she looked quite tasty iirc.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

mneame said:


> mmmm. in this country?


i'll narrow it down to ireland



jwindley said:


> Is that Fort Boyard?
> They used it in the TV game show of the same name. I seem to recall Melinda Messenger running around in tight skimpy clothes with the contestants


Yeah i thought that but I seem to remember that jail was on the coast as a few of the task involved being dunk into the sea or similar and this location isnt close to the sea


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Andy_Green said:


> i'll narrow it down to ireland
> 
> Yeah i thought that but I seem to remember that jail was on the coast as a few of the task involved being dunk into the sea or similar and this location isnt close to the sea


ireland, mmmmmmm i'll have a think.

the fort boyard programme was set in a disused prison on an island off the coast of southern france or spain iirc.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

jwindley said:


> Is that Fort Boyard?
> They used it in the TV game show of the same name. I seem to recall Melinda Messenger running around in tight skimpy clothes with the contestants


She was the only reason to watch it! :thumb:

I have an old image i cleaned up with the clone tool - i'll post it later as i was quite proud of it.


----------

